# Maybe I'll Enter. Maybe.



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If I did decide to enter, these are my two choices. Whatcha think?
Riceball







Winnie


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Winnie "Hey lady look at this! Its too cold in here! Crank up the heat eh?!" Riceball looks cute but he's all camouflaged :<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, yeah, Winnie is cute. I put the one of Riceball in just because he looks so funky being camoflauged. I don't know, none of my pics are super great. You and Copper take great pics, though.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww no, I just have that silly point and shoot.. Copper's the real genius 
My fun begins when my dad brings his DSLR with him when he visits


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like Winnie's shot  I love how Riceball looks but he gets lost in the background.
*
*EDIT**
I just read the above comments and saw you where going for a camo look, it worked perfectly, he really blends in


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you should put a ball of rice behind him and have him blend into that >_>
I like the one of Winnie too, it's got a bit of that silliness factor that usually gets votes, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Riceball'd look so funny with a riceball next to him. I might enter the one of Winnie. Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

:wink: I love the pic of Riceball. It's like he's trying to be a gecko and blend in to his surroundings.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks CoverMeInClay.  He really hates his pic taken so I think he IS trying to blend in. It's too bad you can't enter the photos with captions.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you could write on the pic, seen that before


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, you can do a lot.. You can do some photoshop brushes, change colours, I remember seeing a painting to.. I guess as long as it looks good


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I wish my boys didn't all have ratty tails . . . or no tails, right now. Maybe I can photoshop Riceball's tail onto Crichton . . .


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Riceball's a good boy! No biteys! You can try it XD


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww! RiceBall is so cute


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, pinkcupid.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

All I see in the photo of Riceball is all white and a pair of eyes Their both sooo cute! And I love Winnie's facial expression. Its funny how fish can actually sometimes portray their personalities through their expressions


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, that's why I love bettas so much. They have so much personality!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Love he pic of Winnie... to cute
lol, Riceball is a ninja betta


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, Riceball's all stealth and camoflauge. :-D I need to put him in a tank that's black on three sides with black substrate to find him.


----------

